

New vulnerability can put Android phones into permanent vegetative state - osipovas
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/07/new-vulnerability-can-put-android-phones-into-permanent-vegetative-state

======
osipovas
A more in depth explanation found here:

[http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlabs-security-
intelligence/t...](http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlabs-security-
intelligence/trend-micro-discovers-vulnerability-that-renders-android-devices-
silent/)

